# Epic White Bass Run on the Sandusky River



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

My dad and his buddies have been doing this trip for 13 years... I've just gotten into the fray for two years consecutively. 
This year was epic! We fished two days and walked away with serious poundage. 38lbs on Tuesday and 93lbs on Wednesday. I never hear about guys from Central Ohio making the trip up so I just wanted to give a heads up.
This year Chartreuse was the color of choice. Big Joshy strikes again. I consistently caught larger fish with Joshys. My buddy certainly got more, but without a doubt I got the larger steady bite. I got a half inch away from my first Fish Ohio. The way my summer will work out, I'm not likely to get out much so this will certainly be my haul for the most part. 
I have some family and friends that will get their first taste of white bass.


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice catch! How long does them run last up there?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

It varies... Typically a couple weeks, once they get past Fremont it's the same for guys in Port Clinton. The white bass make it down to Fremont to spawn, then back into Lake Erie through Port Clinton. 
When it's been great in Freemont give it a few days then head to Port Clinton. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> It varies... Typically a couple weeks, once they get past Fremont it's the same for guys in Port Clinton. The white bass make it down to Fremont to spawn, then back into Lake Erie through Port Clinton.
> When it's been great in Freemont give it a few days then head to Port Clinton.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice job SoCal_Buckeye....I went up Thursday and Friday to Fremont. Thursday I caught 62 in 3 hours Friday they slowed down tremendously and I only caught 3 in 4 hrs.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I tell you bro... Catching fish on back to back casts is an awesome feeling! And when they strike in rapid fire succession it's amazing. 
Sounds like Port Clinton will be the hot spot for the next few days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice catch and thanks for sharing, but just how do those fish get from the Sandusky river to Port clinton.....?


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

That's a good question. The guy who cleaned our fish was telling me that they'd be there next. But when you look at the map it doesn't exactly seem possible. Maybe there's a run through the Portage River... Or maybe he was full of it!! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

Great job SoCal! I went up there a couple of weekends ago with my fiancee and totally murder em. White was the color of choice for us. Even had a few doubles. We left a little over 100 between the both of us. Wish it was like that here.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Been really good on the Ohio River if any of you get down this way. Believe it or not, black has been a great color down here. Limit of 30 fish though. Great job SoCal!!


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Somehow I missed these last two posts... That or I'm getting to be so old that I forgot to reply! Thanks guys! And nice catch on the Ohio... I was down on the river last fall but found a lake instead... I'm not completely comfortable fishing flows like that. It is very cool Ohio offers so much fishing variety. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

